# Anyone need a driver in the twin citys



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Im looking for someone who needs a driver for this coming season. i got screwed out of mine previous due to his on got his license. please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Dude, your post has had over 21 views from twin cities contractors and no replies unless someone pm'd you.

For the life of me, I cannot figure out what you are trying to say?


----------

